# Any ideas on what my puppy will look like?



## GermanShepherd_mom93 (4 d ago)

She’s 5 weeks old. I just wanted to see if anyone has had a dog colored like this as a puppy and what they grew up to look like.


----------



## Old Frog (2 mo ago)

No idea. Is that what they call "sable'?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

pedigree and photos of parents? It is a sable puppy. It can grow up to be - sable....which is a color.

Pigment is different. Pigment is DEPTH and RICHNESS of color. A sable - or "grau" is the German for "Gray"...then there are made up delineations and shades of gray....

golden sable
red sable
silver sable
dark sable
Black sable - highly sought after and usually the ones called this are just dark sables, very few REAL true black sables.

This looks more like a gray sable, as there is no hint of red on legs

Lee


----------



## Kipsley (3 d ago)

Poppy is a sable. In her litter all her siblings were black, she was the only sable and was tan (Her grandfather on her mother's side was the sable). Here is what she looked like.... as a puppy (she's the lighter one), and at 15 months old.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There are plenty of sable photo threads.









2020 Sable puppy club


I'll start Valor - DOB 4/30/20




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kipsley said:


> Poppy is a sable. In her litter all her siblings were black, she was the only sable and was tan (Her grandfather on her mother's side was the sable). Here is what she looked like.... as a puppy (she's the lighter one), and at 15 months old.
> View attachment 595371
> View attachment 595372



This is a sable who has a PATTERN which is another part of appearance.....being as she is part of a black and tan litter, the "SADDLE" pattern came down from one of the parents as well....so she is a saddle pattern sable....she may continue to lose more of the black tipping on her hair as that often happens with saddle pattern genetics.

Lee


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Sables change so much, it's hard to say what they'll look like. Here's mine, she was a bit darker as a puppy I don't have any puppy photos on my phone though. Kind of a crappy photo, but you can see how much they vary. The sable threads are fun too.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> pedigree and photos of parents? It is a sable puppy. It can grow up to be - sable....which is a color.
> 
> Pigment is different. Pigment is DEPTH and RICHNESS of color. A sable - or "grau" is the German for "Gray"...then there are made up delineations and shades of gray....
> 
> ...


ive never heard of black sable, do you have a proper picture of one? would love to see an actual one


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GermanShepherd_mom93 said:


> She’s 5 weeks old. I just wanted to see if anyone has had a dog colored like this as a puppy and what they grew up to look like.


a lot of times the sable parent is the best indicator…. either way pup doesn’t have rich pigment so while yes, their colors do change as they get older and they go thru light and dark phases - i predict the pup to resemble something like this dog:


----------



## DorsetNaga (6 mo ago)

Look at the parents of your dog and you will get a good idea.
Likely quite light sable.


----------

